# This JKD



## LegLockGuy (Mar 24, 2007)

Anyone know about these guys?

http://jhobounmartialarts.com/index.html

They say they teach JKD, but here are my worries.

1) They say in the class description that they teach blocking. There is no blocking in JKD.

2) They do not say who they are certified under.

3) I cannot find anywhere on the net who they're certified by.

Are they just mixing styles and calling it JKD. I sent them an email, but I'm wondering if any of ya can help me.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Mar 24, 2007)

Do not know them you may need to ask them directly who they are certified under and their heritage
Why do you think blocking was never a part of JKD?


----------



## LegLockGuy (Mar 25, 2007)

They're certified under Gary Dill.

Isn't Mr. Dill considered a JKD fraud?


----------



## simplicity (Mar 27, 2007)

The Jeet Kune Do that I have study and learned from six different Original Students of Bruce Lee doesn't have blocking in it........Blocking is a passive move and JKD is NPM= No Passive Moves.....I'm a 2nd Generation JKD Instructor


----------



## kuntawguro (Mar 27, 2007)

simplicity said:


> The Jeet Kune Do that I have study and learned from six different Original Students of Bruce Lee doesn't have blocking in it........Blocking is a passive move and JKD is NPM= No Passive Moves.....I'm a 2nd Generation JKD Instructor


I think many who have trained in JKD would take exception to  the no blocking statement.  I have trained with Guro Inosanto since 1978 and there are always blocking techniques shown and used in his teachings.  The basic hubud drill is a block and counter drill


----------



## arnisador (Mar 27, 2007)

That's my take...blocking is a last resort, but not a _prohibited _one. It's all timing and range!


----------



## LegLockGuy (Mar 29, 2007)

What about Gary Dill?


----------



## Blindside (Mar 29, 2007)

simplicity said:


> The Jeet Kune Do that I have study and learned from six different Original Students of Bruce Lee doesn't have blocking in it........Blocking is a passive move and JKD is NPM= No Passive Moves.....I'm a 2nd Generation JKD Instructor


 
So you never block, you never stop a hook punch with a forearm tucked up against your head?  You never stop a kick with a raised leg?  You somehow always manage to intercept/avoid an attack?  

Count me skeptical unless your definitions are drastically different.

Lamont


----------



## Gary Crawford (Mar 29, 2007)

Leglockguy, Gary Dill is not a fraud, I trained under him for several years and do have personal issues with him because frankly, he is not a nice guy. He has several very very good instructors under him and these guys seem to offer quit a bit more than just jkd(like all good jkd schools should). If you are considering jkd, understand there are two directions to go- original jkd(Gary Dill) or jkd concepts(Paul Vunak,Dan inosanto).


----------



## simplicity (Mar 30, 2007)

kuntawguro said:


> I think many who have trained in JKD would take exception to the no blocking statement. I have trained with Guro Inosanto since 1978 and there are always blocking techniques shown and used in his teachings. The basic hubud drill is a block and counter drill


 

There are no "basic hubud drills" in Jeet kune Do that Bruce Lee taught and shared with with students.....I respect Guro Dan, but thats his thing...


----------



## arnisador (Mar 30, 2007)

We have them in the PFS (Paul Vunak) I study...


----------



## simplicity (Mar 30, 2007)

Blindside said:


> So you never block, you never stop a hook punch with a forearm tucked up against your head? You never stop a kick with a raised leg? You somehow always manage to intercept/avoid an attack?
> 
> Count me skeptical unless your definitions are drastically different.
> 
> Lamont


 
Distance,Timing, Rhythm and the use of the Five Ways of Attack. If you notice in the five ways of attack, the word "ATTACK"......Once again NPM's

1) -?.......Nope, thats a boxing method and a passive wasted move.
2) -?.......If you are talking a Thai raised leg method of stopping a kick, then the anwser is.....Nope! If you are talking about a Bruce Lee stop kick, as they are coming to you and you are coming to them.....Then Yes! Because you are thinking of hitting, which is an non passive move.  
3) -?.......Isn't thats the ultimate goal of Jeet Kune Do?


p.s. nothing is set in stone and freedom of expression to save your a** in the heat of the moment will take someone the blend in "WHAT IS"......But the goal of NPM's is one of the core principles of Jeet Kune Do.


----------



## Blindside (Mar 30, 2007)

simplicity said:


> p.s. nothing is set in stone and freedom of expression to save your a** in the heat of the moment will take someone the blend in "WHAT IS"......But the goal of NPM's is one of the core principles of Jeet Kune Do.


 
So basically you are saying that covers and blocks are used but aren't the focus of your art.  Fair enough.  When you free spar, what percentage of attacks get successfully intercepted/stop hit? 

Lamont


----------



## simplicity (Mar 30, 2007)

You said <----So basically you are saying that covers and blocks are used but aren't the focus of your art--->


Nope thats not what I'm saying ......% eeek ;(


----------

